# LF: Planted advice



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

I am starting a 30G long planted tank and am wondering what would be the best solution for Co2?? Any advice would be appreciated. 
Tanks specs: 30 G long- 48x12x12
Substrate: Flourite black
Good strong light


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Pressurized CO2 if you want to be able to use solenoid to shut it off at night. Really good surface ripple is plenty for moderate light plants.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

EDGE said:


> Pressurized CO2 if you want to be able to use solenoid to shut it off at night. Really good surface ripple is plenty for moderate light plants.


Eric...... you're still around? Good to see you pop in!

Kole, Eric is right..... pressurized CO2 for sure! I would suggest using an inline atomizer as an injection source on the output of a canister filter.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Where does one get an inline atomizer? Thanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

fireweed said:


> Where does one get an inline atomizer?
> 
> These are the ones I've used http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c163336/p17722571.html . Do some searching and I'm sure you can find them at a better price point.
> 
> ...


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't agree with the others more with Pressurized CO2, one of the best investment for the plant tank hobby~ It's usually not hard to source an used system in good condition.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

If you have the tools and extra parts lying around you can build one fairly easy with 1 1/2" pipe. Glue 1" female thread coupling on both end. This give you the option to thread in 1" to 1/2" barb to attach the hose.

Find a store that sell Elbow (90 degree) with Male thread barb on them. Something like below

https://www.ukpumpsupplies.co.uk/bu...e-barbs-90-degree_1212-22&cc_status=546185548

cut the 1 1/2" in half and use a union to make cleaning easier or add bio balls.

Add some bioballs in the 1 1/2" pipe to help churn the CO2 for better diffusion.

Use a 10/32 thread drill bit to thread in a 10/32 threaded nipple or glue a nipple into the 1 1/2" pipe for the CO2 line. 
Have the CO2 line closer to the intake of the diffuser.

Long ago, I use the below manifold to plumb CO2 on the intake of the diffuser. Problem is being limited to 1/2" hose and doesn't work for filter using 5/8"+ hose
https://www.orbitonline.com/product...pter/1-port-shrub-head-manifold-full-flow-921

I get my CO2 from welding supply store. They replace the cylinder each visit so you don't have to get them tested every 5 year. Cost a bit more but less hassle. in and out of the store in 5 min.


----------

